# Design for tension members (Steel)



## vhmehta (Aug 6, 2009)

I was going through the AISC (13th edition) Tension design when I came across the topic: "Tension design for Pin connected members".

Where does this design criteria apply. I have never used that critiria and wanted to know whether it is something to be used for webs of the truss which are pin connected or is there a particular example where it can be used.

Thanks,


----------



## Paul S (Aug 6, 2009)

You can design a truss with an actual physical pin connection, such as where a web members end can consist of a forked clevis that is connected to a plate with a pin, or single bolt. A good example would be if you have ever seen a large crane put together, the box truss sections are usually connected together with four pins. The design criteria is for the spigot or clevis. I think there is a picture in the commentary showing the dimensional requirements.


----------



## vhmehta (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul S said:


> You can design a truss with an actual physical pin connection, such as where a web members end can consist of a forked clevis that is connected to a plate with a pin, or single bolt. A good example would be if you have ever seen a large crane put together, the box truss sections are usually connected together with four pins. The design criteria is for the spigot or clevis. I think there is a picture in the commentary showing the dimensional requirements.


Thank you. Yes I did see the picture in commentary.


----------

